# What do you offer for Senior Packages



## GerryDavid (Jan 12, 2011)

Im trying to decide what sort of things to include in some Senior Portrait packages and I was curious what you all offered.  Prices dont really matter because its all very subjective.  Im just interested if you find seniors prefer wall portraits, rep cards, greeting cards, regular prints, press printed books, digital files, etc.


----------



## fhlgallery (Jan 13, 2011)

I have been checking out local photographers websites for this information.

I will be venturing into this mode this year and pondered what in the world to charge.

My best guess for you would be to go to the websites you find, write down on a paper what exactly they offer and charge. Then go from there what YOU are willing to offer and charge.

Good Luck !


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 13, 2011)

ive only done one legit paid shoot so far for senior portraits, but it worked this way.  I took the photos, and made a set of proofs.  Sent them the proofs.  They told me what they wanted printed and what sizes, i printed them, then gave them a cd and prints in exchange for the cash.  

Seemed to work well. 

Its really all subjective.  One may want wallets, the other may want 8x10's.  Figure that out in writing before hand.

Regards,
Jake


----------



## tirediron (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm not a fan of packages.  I give the clients a price-list with the costs for digital and printed images and once they've had time to go through their proofs, let them tell me what they would like.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 13, 2011)

Whatever you do, you must provide wallet size. Make sure they are precut with rounded edges.  A lot of places do not offer die cut edges.  For example if you print it from Costco, the wallet size is pretty much a 5x7 divided to 4.  So you have to cut it your self and its not professional (plus kinda thin).


----------



## CCericola (Jan 13, 2011)

I've found most people skip the gimmicks. Mugs, key chains, mouse pads etc... Most buy a lot of wallets, 5x7 and 8x10'a and 1 or 2 11x14 or 16x20. Frames are pretty good sellers. If you can offer custom matting and framing you can help your client with one less stop they have to make. (keep in mind you don't actually have to do the framimg yourself, you can partner with a frame store) Digital versions are HUGE but supply them with low res, internet friendly jpegs. You also need to supply 2+ 4x5 yearbook photos or send their yearbook company a high res print file. Airbrushing of the poses they pick is a good thing to add to a package as well.  Another popular item is a senior album if they don't want to hang a portrait on the wall. In the old days we just took all the proofs and put them in a small album. Now days we make custom designed hardcover books for the coffee table.


----------



## JCantuPhotography (Jan 13, 2011)

This is great info, I had the same questions! Thanks!


----------



## GloriousMemory (Feb 28, 2011)

Senior rep cards are great to include.  And, don't forget to put your photography studio name and easy-to-find info in the back of the cards, since these seniors will be passing them out in your local high schools.  Useful for them and great publicity for you.  Some of our clients package these rep cards as a freebies into the package.  And, seniors love them!

Here are some samples of our senior rep cards:











We also offer a whole package of marketing templates for photographers to market senior graduation work.  Below are just a few examples of our templates:











I hope this is helpful.

Warmly,

Helen


----------



## GerryDavid (Feb 28, 2011)

Sort of a spam, but hey, I dont mind.    Im always looking for new templates.

Do you offer a deal for photo forum members?  Or a % off if you buy more than one thing? 

I like the one rep card design with the red/blue/yellow.  now to look around your site for album templates.


----------



## chito beach (Feb 28, 2011)

Ive been approached by some of the local kids to do their portraits this year.  My thought was to charge a sitting fee, set them a private portfolio on Zenfolio with password for them to order prints a tad over base pricing.  anyone do it this way?


----------



## GerryDavid (Feb 28, 2011)

a tad over base pricing?  The kids seem to be willing to pay $150 for just a few prints.  If you only charge change for your time and prints, you'll be loosing out on alot of money.    But you will be very popular and busy.

The one school photographer here starts his packages at $500 I hear.  and this is a poor area.  I created 8 packages, starting at $150 and each one about doubles in price, but the value of each package more than doubles.

edit > maybe I misunderstood, by base pricing and mentioning zenfolio, I was thinking you meant a slight markup on the actual prints. so instead of $1.50 for an 8x10, youd charge $2.  I probably misunderstood.


----------



## chito beach (Feb 28, 2011)

You are just getting started and trying to compare yourself with someone with a deep rep?  I would be around the 150.00 mark as a start.


----------



## KmH (Feb 28, 2011)

Charge whatever the traffic will bear. If you don't have a deep rep, but have the business and sales skills to routinely get $1500 for a senior shoot, get $1500 for a senior shoot.

A full time, one person retail photography business needs an average sale of about $1000 to survive .

Package pricing works best when you offer 3 packages:

a low cost package few will want because it does have enough content.
the package you want most people to buy.
a high cost one that emphasizes the value inherent in the middle package you want to sell, but if anyone does buy it it's loaded with plenty of gravy (markup) for your bank account.


----------



## chito beach (Feb 28, 2011)

KmH said:


> Charge whatever the traffic will bear. If you don't have a deep rep, but have the business and sales skills to routinely get $1500 for a senior shoot, get $1500 for a senior shoot.
> 
> *A full time, one person retail photography business needs an average sale of about $1000 to survive .*
> 
> ...



That would be real steep for my depressed area. The average income for my county is under 45,000.00 per year.   Heck with that price though Id not need to do many shoots!.  I was shying way from doing packages but you make perfect sense


----------



## GerryDavid (Feb 28, 2011)

45k?  sweet, I think its 20k in this area and there are still those spending $$$ on senior pictures.  

Charge what people are willing to pay.    and make sure your costs and time is covered.


----------

